# The Offspring



## Thoor (3. April 2010)

Hallo

Da ich grade ein wenig in meiner Musik Vergangeheit schwelge bin ich wieder auf Offpspring gestossen... als ich so 15 16 war war das meine absolute Lieblingsband :<

nun suche ich das Album welches einen blauen Hintergrund hat mit einem gelbn flamentotenschädel auf rotem hintergrund, ich glaub eines der lieder das drauf war war "I want you bad" 

Wär echt knorke wenn wer wüsste wie das heisst =)


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. April 2010)

Conspiracy of One?


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2010)

Genau danke =)


----------

